# Please delete, sorry, this was a double post.



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry, please delete this as it was a double post. Thanks


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Buy a machine that works as you want it too out of the box.

I wouldn't buy a Gaggia to then start making it into something it isn't.

I wouldn't buy a Sage wishing it was something that its not.

I wouldn't buy a machine designed for high steam use (Dual boiler) when i wouldn't use it.

The Lelit stuff looks great. The Victoria is everything the Gaggia Classic Pro should have been.

You mention "minimal effort" in your first line. The more "espresso" the machine you get, the more effort they take.

I only have experience of a Gaagia, so can't advise you any further.

Best of luck


----------

